# Beendet mein Blutiges Newbiedasein ;-)



## sh0x (14. März 2005)

Grüße euch, Linux-Heads!

Ich möchte auf Linux umsteigen und habe folgendes System:
AMD AthlonXP 1600+,
384MB Ram,
Radeon 9600 Pro AGP,
2HD (40GB, 200GB),
NIC von Realtek,
Sound von Creative (SB Live Value).

Ich möchte folgendes mit Linux machen können:
Programmieren (komfortabler Editor benötigt),
Webdesign (Grafikprogramm benötigt und FTP Upload)
Office (Open oder Star - was ist die beste Wahl)?
MP3 hören und Dateien mit meinem anderen PC (WinXP) austauschen können.

Und jetzt meine Fragen: Welche Distribution empfiehlt ihr mir für meine oben genannten Anwendungen?
Fällt euch bei meiner Hardware irgendwas auf, wo es Probleme geben könnte?
Wär nett, wenn ihr einfach mal beschreibt, welche Vorteile und Nachteile eure Distribution hat oder aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert, auf was man als Anfänger achten sollte.

Grüße,
sh0x


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. März 2005)

sh0x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und jetzt meine Fragen: Welche Distribution empfiehlt ihr mir für meine oben genannten Anwendungen?


Jede. 



			
				sh0x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fällt euch bei meiner Hardware irgendwas auf, wo es Probleme geben könnte?


Deine Hardware laeuft mit Sicherheit.

Der beste Weg um mit Linux anzufangen ist alles zu vergessen was Du zuvor mit Windows gemacht hast. Denn *Linux ist anders!*
Treiber sind in der Regel im Kernel enthalten und werden nur in Ausnahmefaellen aus dem Internet runtergeladen.
Es gibt nur ein "Laufwerk". Darin ist *alles*, auch Deine CD-Laufwerke und so.

Hmm, das erstmal als Kurzueberblick. Mir wuerden noch andere Sachen einfallen wenn ich nicht grad 'nen Blackout haette. Und einiges waere wohl fuer einen Einsteiger auch erstmal was heftig.


----------



## sh0x (14. März 2005)

Leg ruhig los, ich kann was vertragen. Außerdem bin ich nicht ganz neu auf dem Gebiet. Hatte schon mal ein SUSE laufen.

Gerade habe ich ein Knoppix auf Festplatte installiert und die bootsec.lin in die erste NTFS-Partition kopiert. So habe ich hinbekommen per Windows Bootmanager den LILO auszuwählen.

Das ist ja alles super. Nur will ich das System neu machen, weil nach Einbau meiner neuen Grafikkarte (Radeon 9600pro) leider die kde, xwindow oder was auch immer nicht mehr läuft.

Also leider keine grafische Oberfläche mehr. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. März 2005)

Fuer die ATIs gibt's 'nen Treiber vom Hersteller, welcher aber zum Teil echt vermurkst ist.
Zum Thema gibt's schon einige Threads, aber ich geb auch mal 'nen kurzen Ueberblick.
Der aktuelle Treiber behebt ein Problem, dass ab Kernel 2.6.10 eine Funktion anders heisst. Der kompiliert sogar problemlos unter 2.6.10 (oh Wunder), jedoch kann auch dieser Treiber nicht mit dem aktuellsten Kernel (2.6.11.2) kompiliert werden (mal wieder!).
Zu den letzten beiden Treibern und auch einem anderen was laenger her hab ich mir selbst Patches gebastelt um den kompilieren zu koennen. Der ATI-Treiber ist also nicht ganz das gelbe vom Ei, aber wenn man ihn erstmal am laufen hat, dann laeuft er auch.

Allgemein ist es so, wenn man Software installiert, ob als vorkompiliertes Paket (in der Regel RPM) oder aus dem Source werden oft irgendwelche Libraries benoetigt. Viele davon hat man schon, aber noch mehr hat man nicht.  Ich z.B. bin seit ein paar Tage auf der Suche nach der Website von newt. Hab zwar schon andere Quellen gefunden wo ich herkriegen kann, ich will aber die wahre Quelle finden. 
Es gibt keine Ahnung wie viele Libraries, letztens hab ich um ein Programm kompilieren zu koennen erstmal knapp 10 bis 15 Libraries suchen und kompilieren muessen. Das war ein Spass  ;-)


----------



## sh0x (14. März 2005)

Wie geh ich jetzt genau vor? Auf http://www.ati.de den Treiber runterladen?
Und danach?

Kannste mir ne kleine Anleitung geben?

Grüße


----------



## 4men (14. März 2005)

Hi

Check mal diesen Link da gibts eine Anleitung, sollte es dennoch Probleme geben helf ich dir gern. Hab auch erst vor kurzem die Treiber installiert und nun läufts .

http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/AtiTreiberInstallieren

mfg 4men


----------



## JohannesR (14. März 2005)

sh0x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Programmieren (komfortabler Editor benötigt),
> Webdesign (Grafikprogramm benötigt und FTP Upload)
> Office (Open oder Star - was ist die beste Wahl)?
> MP3 hören und Dateien mit meinem anderen PC (WinXP) austauschen können.


In welcher Sprache willst du denn programmieren? Sehr gute Editoren sind z.B. Vim und Emacs, wenn es eine IDE sein soll kann ich fuer C/C++ Anjuta empfehlen, fuer Perl, Java und PHP Eclipse.
Als Grafikprogramm kommt nur Gimp in Frage, es sei denn, du Emulierst Photoshop mit dem CrossOverOffice-Emulator. Fuer FTP kannst du z.B. gFTP benutzen, oder ncftp. OpenOffice ist ein sehr gutes Office-Packet, und die Auswahl an MP3-Playern ist enorm: XMMS, mpg123. mpg321. splay, cplay als Frontend, moosic...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Zum Thema ATI-Treiber hab ich mich auch hier im Forum schon recht umfangreich ausgelassen.  Das duerfte Dir helfen. Meine Kurzanleitung zum Spass mit ATI findest Du in diesem Thread.

@4men: Mit welchem Kernel hast Du den aktuellen Treiber laufen? Das Ding kompiliert unter 2.6.11.2 nicht, werd ich wohl wieder was basteln muessen damit das Ding laeuft. Naja, wenigstens funktioniert der ohne Probleme bis 2.6.10. Ist ja schonmal was.


----------



## 4men (15. März 2005)

Hi

Ich hab auf meinem Rechner Sarge draufgetan und lass es nun mit dem Kernel 2.4.29 laufen. Hab keine Probleme damit. Den 2.6 werd ich erst mal noch nicht draufmachen eventuell aufs Notebook wegen der ACPI-Unterstützung die hat bei mir mit dem 2.4 nie so richtig wollen 

mfg 4men


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Ich werd mich wohl am Wochenende mal dransetzen und schauen warum das Modul nicht unter 2.6.11.2 kompiliert.
Mit 2.6.11 und 2.6.11.1 hab ich den Treiber zwar nicht getestet, aber ich denke mal dort wird es das gleiche Problem geben.


----------

